# Mythbuster helps develop ATV



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

The Mythbusters Young Scientist Challenge episode was a good one.
They showed off the KillaCycle and the Wrightspeed X1.

They used LiFePO4 batteries in their go-kart they built, and used what looked like the D&D ES-80A or the D&D ES-22-2 Series wound motor and an Alltrax controller.

I need to contact the Mythbusters and find out if they're going to sell their electric Go-Kart.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

I was impressed by the ATV that Jamie helped to develop. I'd like a couple of them.


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

cool, you found the episode... i was wondering when it would show up... it seems jamie had too much fun...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

tazdotnet said:


> ... it seems jamie had too much fun...


You only figured that out now?


----------



## tazdotnet (Apr 9, 2008)

that's the line i use on my sister all the time...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

tazdotnet said:


> that's the line i use on my sister all the time...


 
Haha, where do you think I got it from! My sister uses it on me all the time.

Mastiff, the episode you mention. Is that the one that aired a couple of days ago? or is it an older one?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's pretty cool, even though it's missing a couple of wheels  I was going to do an ATV before I came up with the 6 wheeler idea.
Wish I could afford some lithium for my project. Actually I guess I could afford it but I'm not willing to put that kind of money into something with unproven life cycle. The more people like Jamie testing them out for me the better


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> That's pretty cool, even though it's missing a couple of wheels  I was going to do an ATV before I came up with the 6 wheeler idea.
> Wish I could afford some lithium for my project. Actually I guess I could afford it but I'm not willing to put that kind of money into something with unproven life cycle. The more people like Jamie testing them out for me the better


 
The cycle life has been tested and several different sources have come up with the same numbers. Its the shelf life that is unknown, for that you will just have to wait another 5 years I guess


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I used the term "Life Cycle" when I really meant "Shelf Life" I guess. But yes, that's the great unknown.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> I used the term "Life Cycle" when I really meant "Shelf Life" I guess. But yes, that's the great unknown.


I've heard anyhow, that "Shelf Life" isn't much of an issue, as long as they are being cycled/exercised, where you'd be doing that in an active EV. If they are going to be stored for backup use fully charged, or just sit on a shelf for extended years at at time yes they will age. Also, if they are to be stored/shelved, they are only supposed to be at a 40% or so charge. 

Just purchase a fresh datecode, once you're ready to actively start using your EV. You'll be exercising them, therefore supposedly they won't suffer from storage issues.

I'll probably add some to my battery bank in the Solar/Wind setup, just to see how they hold up with a mixture of Pb/acid.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

My particular EV isn't exactly going to be a daily driver, as you might surmise, so shelf life is important to me. I've read the advice to store them partially discharged to prolong life, but I'd still like to see real world experience before dropping that kind of coin. The Odyssey PC1700's I'm getting will cost me around $750 and have the potential to last up to 10 years. That's hard to beat for the money. I'd love the lighter weight of lithium but not enough to pay for it at this time.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

> Mastiff, the episode you mention. Is that the one that aired a couple of days ago? or is it an older one?


Yes it is the one that aired a few days ago.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Mastiff said:


> Yes it is the one that aired a few days ago.


Oh well, I guess I will have to wait for it then. I suspect new episodes take longer to air in canada. Maybe this sunday I'll get to see it.


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

I've checked the Mythbusters webpage and seen the highlights package from the episode. Cant wait to see the whole thing, but who knows when It'll show up in AUS

I assume that it was myth busted?

Does anybody know what season and episode it is?


----------

